# Joint word separation need in MS.office.



## Mdg1482 (Sep 22, 2021)

I have the document downloaded from email which appears like this whatever system I down load. I want all the words to be separated. Suggestions will be appreciated.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Is this as provided directly from your service or via a "Client" i.e. Thunderbird, Outlook etc?


----------

